
Cloud Foundry Adds PHP and Python - taylorbuley
http://blog.cloudfoundry.com/post/9374366916/cloud-foundry-adds-php-and-python-through-community
======
rgarcia
This blog post is surprisingly lacking in details. Here's some info I dug up
on the Python/PHP support:

[http://support.cloudfoundry.com/entries/20382447-python-
supp...](http://support.cloudfoundry.com/entries/20382447-python-support-in-
cloud-foundry)

[http://support.cloudfoundry.com/entries/20386327-php-
support...](http://support.cloudfoundry.com/entries/20386327-php-support-in-
cloud-foundry)

Personally I'd like to see one of these PaaSs support Tornado. I think
DotCloud has been promising it for a while...

~~~
jeffh
ActiveState's Stackato already has Tornado support (we have a demo of Tornado
Chat with MongoDB), amongst other features that are not yet in Cloud Foundry
(Perl, run and db migration, ...). More about those at
[http://www.activestate.com/blog/2011/08/python-cloud-
foundry...](http://www.activestate.com/blog/2011/08/python-cloud-foundry-
stackato-vsphere).

~~~
Pythondj
Stackato is in restricted beta right now. Here are some invite codes for
anyone who'd like to try it out:

AS-HN-ZJLH2P0IM0

AS-HN-6ZU3V9B36T

AS-HN-FDQQIGL19N

AS-HN-SDNQWQ3QTZ

AS-HN-RDRMNWQKB6

AS-HN-V4HT1LQURL

AS-HN-PUBZEVU2Q9

AS-HN-HQGDL45WKH

AS-HN-AR61S65DYQ

AS-HN-NRRQTIE9KN

Go to <http://tinyurl.com/stackatoinvite> to redeem your code.

They're one-time use only, so if one doesn't work for you, try another one. If
you miss out, you can request an invite code here:
<http:///www.activestate.com/cloud>

~~~
rgarcia
This is why I love HN. Thanks!

------
gte910h
I'm a little fuzzy on the exact story of cloudfoundry.

It may just be lack of business level pricing, but I find the options they
present confusing, not illuminating.

I have clients who are scared off of possible lock in with stuff like GAE, but
would love something that seems quite close to a cloud foundry based backend,
I'm just not 100% on what they do provide, and how they make their money.

~~~
cardmagic
That is where AppFog steps in and makes things clear -
[http://blog.phpfog.com/2011/08/25/appfog-reveals-cloud-
found...](http://blog.phpfog.com/2011/08/25/appfog-reveals-cloud-foundry-
integration-for-multi-language-support/)

~~~
gte910h
I understand what AppFog does. I don't understand what cloud foundry does. Are
they the same people?

I get what the tech does. I don't get what the support, reliability, chance to
be in here 5 years, etc stories are.

------
cardmagic
Here is the PHP pull request: <https://github.com/cloudfoundry/vcap/pull/105>

And the Python pull request: <https://github.com/cloudfoundry/vcap/pull/57>

